# Come on then kmpowell!



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

What have you bought? 
Show me a picture of yours and I'll post some of mine!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm still negotiating with the dealer mate (they are tough cookies, but it's getting there!)! I *think* I might have it wrapped up one way or another by at least Monday though, fingers x'd!

Oh and i'm 99.99999999% sure mine is no way as good as yours, as your budget is probably a lot bigger than mine!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah come on Kev :roll:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Is it white? [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> Is it white? [smiley=stop.gif]


I hope not.

Probably gone for a really exciting colour like silver or blue [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> Is it white? [smiley=stop.gif]


99% certain it's going to be!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


>


  Very good.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Is it white? [smiley=stop.gif]
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

We collect ours in 2 weeks. Can't wait. Its Red though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A golf [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> A golf [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You know you love them


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> A golf [smiley=bigcry.gif]


After todays runabout from the dealer, it might very well not be!. Todays little episode ended up in a blazing row with the sales manager. I ask you, why advertise a car for sale if you can't be bothered to return phone calls for the past 3 days, or be more dis-interested in me buying the car even if he tried!

Here I am with no p/x, wanting to finance it, and ready to buy immedatly. You would think they would be biting my arm off.

I kow its VAG group, but I always thought VW were slightly better than Audi. At this rate I am seriously considering something else (but what!?)

:?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > A golf [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Sorry to have to tell you this but I have found VW 100% worse than Audi :evil:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

And so everyone complains about their brand :lol: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ir_fuel said:


> And so everyone complains about their brand :lol: :roll:


I have both an Audi a VW And the other half has a Ford and in order best to worse for dealers Ford  Audi VW


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > A golf [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


On that basis I would have to tell them where to stick their Golf !

Nice car but no excuse for taking the piss.

I would forget them, take a time-out , and re-evaluate.

Sorry cant advise on what car to get as I think you know that u want a golf... maybe try motorpoint... got loads of golfs in stock with dsg sub 20k


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kev, that's just this day & age.

Only perhaps with Lexus would you experience the kinds of customer service people expect. I don't think any premium or semi-premium brand provides excellent customer service nowadays.

Have you tried any of the car supermarkets (not the dodgy finance ones). Places like Fords or Winsford & Car Supermarket seem to get excellent reviews & appear to give very good discounts as well.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I know its a crazy idea but why not just get a TT with a cycle rack?

I know a forums u could join if u did :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Or my Z3M Coupe and I'll throw in the roof rack with bike carrier ;-)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

or a new civic type r at xmas.


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


When I was looking to change my V6 TT last year I thought of getting the new R32 and went into the local VW dealer who was helpful, but IMO ignorant........he said he'd have a look around for the spec that I wanted and would get back to me either way in the next day or two (as at the time they were on 6 month+ order)

......2-3 *weeks* later he rang me and asked if I was still interested in the R32 as he 'may' have some more info........"no thanks I've bought a BMW instead, thanks for your 'help' though" was my reply :roll:

he actually sounded quite gutted on the other end of the phone........but what on earth did he expect :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I kow its VAG group, but I always thought VW were slightly better than Audi. At this rate I am seriously considering something else (but what!?)


Skoda Octavia V RS, A3 3.2 S-line, S4



toshiba said:


> or a new civic type r at xmas.


Yummy, but they have put smaller wheels on the production version.



W7PMC said:


> Only perhaps with Lexus would you experience the kinds of customer service people expect. I don't think any premium or semi-premium brand provides excellent customer service nowadays.


Lexus are the best by miles, all the others should take a leaf out of their book



W7PMC said:


> Have you tried any of the car supermarkets (not the dodgy finance ones). Places like Fords or Winsford & Car Supermarket seem to get excellent reviews & appear to give very good discounts as well.


Or www.trade-sales.co.uk or www.motorpoint.co.uk both are highly recommended in the press and on TV.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thaks for the tips on Motorpoint etc guys, but they are EU imports, and VW dealers will not touch them for *ANY* warranty work etc regardless, so even though i'll save Â£2k or so on a new price, in the long run it will be a bugger to sell and if I have any problems with it, it will cost me a fortune to fix. The only warranty they give is 2 years from the supplying dealer, and most of the cars come from Holland, which is quite a trek!

Anyway, I have reverted back to plan A and gone back to another car from a dealer that has been nothing short of excellent. There are two downsides though. Firstly they are in Scotland, which is why I was a bit unsure at first, but i've got somebody to see the car and it's mint!

Secondly, and this is the biggy, I need to sort some finance out, see my thread in off-topic HERE for details if you can help?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And what is it?

Does the warranty thing include the first two year?
Someones got a MKII from them im sure.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Thaks for the tips on Motorpoint etc guys, but they are EU imports, and VW dealers will not touch them for *ANY* warranty work etc regardless


They can't do that, European law states the warranty is europe and you can claim in any country. The only reason UK Dealers give a 3 year warranty is AUK add the last year themselves.

The first 2 years are Europe wide and you will be buying a UK spec car anyway


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Thaks for the tips on Motorpoint etc guys, but they are EU imports, and VW dealers will not touch them for *ANY* warranty work etc regardless
> ...


I know they can't, but what they do (and it's well documented on the Golf forums) is make life difficult and generally take the piss, which is not something I want. I'd rather pay a grand or so extra safe in the knowledge that if anything goes wrong, it will be no quibble. I had more than my fair share of hassle with Audi when I owned an Import, and I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree - imports arn't worth it and my views are well known. 

More should be done however to level the prices. UK should be no more expensive than a car from france/germany or holland.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

FWIW The experiences I had with the Tonbridge VW was nothing short of superb compared to the various AUDI dealers....but is that saying much ? :?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

To be honest I never had any problems at all with my local AUDI dealer except that they were uncompetitive on price for purchasing, so I went elsewhere. They were never difficult about it even for warranty claims on my imported TT.

The BMW dealer is, however, absolutely superb. It is just a shame that they have had so many opportunities to demonstrate their exceptional customer service. :?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

So then, any news on the GTI/R32 deal? :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hope the dealer is not Verve in Glasgow - if it is make sure you specifically ask whether the car is an import. They have been known to import cars and have them on the lot at a decent price. Just ask the question.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

don't do it (the golf thing) get a more exciting/better car. Hell get a clio 172, anything but the golf.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> don't do it (the golf thing) get a more exciting/better car. Hell get a clio 172, anything but the golf.


What like a Golf in sexy Audi lingerie :roll: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MKII has nothing in common with the golf thankfully.

The golf is just a marketing brand that people buy because they think it makes them better than others. The focus is a much better car, the engines better, the rides better, its faster, don't want to go down this road again.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> MKII has nothing in common with the golf thankfully.
> 
> The golf is just a marketing brand that people buy because they think it makes them better than others. The focus is a much better car, the engines better, the rides better, its faster, don't want to go down this road again.


So the MK2 chassis has nothing in common with the MK5 golf chassis are you sure ?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> The golf is just a marketing brand that people buy because they think it makes them better than others. The focus is a much better car, the engines better, the rides better, its faster, don't want to go down this road again.


Tosh, the only road you don`t want to go down is the one to the Ford dealer. I don`t really know why you campaign so hard for the Focus when you have no intention of spending your own money on one.

Many people agree the Golf GTI is better than the Focus, many think the Focus is better than the Golf yet all you do when a forum member gets a Golf is berate their decision.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's because the golf is crap, you simply believe the VW adverts and the myth that the VW is better than the ford. The only people who think the VW is better is die hard VW people who are brand blind.

VW are less reliable, cost more and the product is not as good - why would anyone think they are better? They are buying the car because they think others think its better. :lol:

Why do you think they are better when they clearly are not. :?

Am i going to buy a ford? I would before i bought a VW thats for sure.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> That's because the golf is crap, you simply believe the VW adverts and the myth that the VW is better than the ford. The only people who think the VW is better is die hard VW people who are brand blind.
> 
> VW are less reliable, cost more and the product is not as good - why would anyone think they are better? They are buying the car because they think others think its better. :lol:
> 
> ...


That`s quite a rant there Tosh, to be honest I`m not really interested in the VW / Ford debate, I`m more interested in why you see a need to crusade for a car/marque you don`t have any intention of buying into yourself. I`m just curious, that`s all.

There is a Ford in my family and it`s been good. Hell, they even supplied the exact car my Mother ordered, right down to the correct wheels! How`s that for service.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if they got the options correct its even better...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Had plenty of VW's in our house. Never ever a disappointment. We still have a Touran and I am never ever disappointed driving that car. It performs to my expectations (and beyond) - fantastic brand IMO.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> That's because the golf is crap, you simply believe the VW adverts and the myth that the VW is better than the ford. *The only people who think the VW is better is die hard VW people who are brand blind.*
> .


Well them and most of the motoring press. :roll: If the people who actually buy and run them are happy, then that's the job done for VW.

You are the only one who hates Golfs so much. But then the TT is so very different. That's why it costs so much more. :wink:

I have seen more and more Foci STs about - there is a particularly vile orange example outside right now, and I have to say, they attract a certain sort of driver (funny letter spacing on number plates etc). I'd be embarrassed to drive one - bit of a rally jacket zipped up to neck w**kers car imho. 

Glad we are all different.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe realists and down to earth people get the focus's, wanna be and i'm better than you type people get the golfs. Its just so boring, the external and internal design is bland on the golf. As for colour that's subjective - i don't like the orange either but that's the same as the white on the gti :roll:



garyc said:


> attract a certain sort of driver (funny letter spacing on number plates etc). I'd be embarrassed to drive one - bit of a rally jacket zipped up to neck w**kers car imho


Rather stereotypical view don't you think! but if I'm to be stereotypical the description you have given is 90% of the MKIV owners you see on a daily basis with crappy blacked out rear lights, green or blue side lights 7 exhaust pipes, blacked out window, wide wheels and a crappy i own the road attitude with fog lights on.

The reason you see more, given that they are virtually the same price is people generally see through VWs marketing bull and buy the better car.

As for the motoring press are they the ones that have voted the ST the best hot hatch over the GTI, are they the ones that have voted it car hot hatch 2006?? :roll:

Funny thing is a 1.4 Rover is Faster than the sports MKIV Gti :lol: 
look at the stats, Rover prob out handles it too :lol:

Im off to get my beastie boys chav chain back out of the wardrobe.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> As for the motoring press are they the ones that have voted the ST the best hot hatch over the GTI


As I`ve quoted before to you Tosh on the subject of the ST and the motoring press, EVO rated the GTI above the ST. It`s also faster than the ST round the Bedford Autodrome track they use (A one off example maybe).

But, as EVO also rated the 2.0T TT over the 3.2 I guess you don`t consider their views relevant :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

3.2 over the 20T, yeah and im sure you believed it when they said the 180FWD MKI was better than the 225 MKI :lol:

But since you don't have one, its kinda hard for you to know - mmm, who's said that before.!!

You're just a die hard VW geek who cant see pass the crap they publish and sell.

But back to the Topic... ST or R type is the way to go. Old R-types are now 10k and lots of fun if you can like with the engine.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Tosh, my point was that you quote the motoring press when it suits you.

I have no experience of the 2.0T or 3.2 TT and therefore don`t join threads where an opinon is required. To be honest I really like the new TT and I`m sure you are very happy with your car, regardless of it`s incorrect spec.

What I do have experience of is the Golf GTI and Focus ST. I don`t own a Golf anymore and have only driven a MK5 GTI for a few hundred miles. It was fantastic. The Focus I drove was also very good. Personally I prefer the Golf.

I`m not a die hard VW geek. I bought the product which suited my requirements best at the time of purchase.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> Tosh, my point was that you quote the motoring press when it suits you.
> 
> I have no experience of the 2.0T or 3.2 TT and therefore don`t join threads where an opinon is required. To be honest I really like the new TT and I`m sure you are very happy with your car, regardless of it`s incorrect spec.
> 
> ...





garyc said:


> If the people who actually buy and run them are happy, then that's the job done for VW.


I rest my case. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe realists and down to earth people get the focus's, wanna be and i'm better than you type people get the golfs. Its just so boring, the external and internal design is bland on the golf. As for colour that's subjective - i don't like the orange either but that's the same as the white on the gti :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not at all. If lots of folk were saying that Ford Focus ST's are driven by rally jacket wearing wankers, and then I subsequently mentioned it. That would then be stereotyping.

Mine is more of a singular blind, bigoted prejudice type thang.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe realists and down to earth people get the focus's, wanna be and i'm better than you type people get the golfs. Its just so boring, the external and internal design is bland on the golf. As for colour that's subjective - i don't like the orange either but that's the same as the white on the gti :roll:
> ...


Long may that continue. :wink:

No feckin hope for us BMW drivers eh Gary :evil:

JK.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hurry up :wink:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

he has definately got the r32, gone for a drive, and run out of petrol :lol: havnt seen him on any of the forums, so thats my guess


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Funniest thing about this post (Toshiba's) is that he first stereotypes Golf buyers as 'wanna be and i'm better than you type people get the golfs' then moves onto criticise Garyc for stereotyping. Nearly choked on my coffee. :lol:

If I had to choose between the ST and the Golf Gti I would choose....to keep my money.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

bmx said:


> he has definately got the r32, gone for a drive, and run out of petrol :lol: havnt seen him on any of the forums, so thats my guess


Git ! i would of found out where that R32 was given time :lol:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

surely he has managed to refuel by now


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I can't be arsed to read all of this post, but it looks like he's gone for the R32.....I have one (or two) questions for kmp when he gets back from the shell garage though....

I would kill for a T350, but not a VX220 or a R32....why did you change (particularly as the TVR seemed to be for the winter months - is this not the wrong way round)?!?!

Cheers

H

P.S. No gags about russians or the aa please!


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> I can't be arsed to read all of this post, but it looks like he's gone for the R32.....I have one (or two) questions for kmp when he gets back from the shell garage though....
> 
> I would kill for a T350, but not a VX220 or a R32....why did you change (particularly as the TVR seemed to be for the winter months - is this not the wrong way round)?!?!
> 
> ...


He just seems to get bored with cars very quickly


----------

